# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Сатья Саи Баба (Как незапланированая аватара Господа)

## Юра Ярёменко

Здравствуйте, Враджендра Кумару прабху. Скажите почему не может быть так, что Сатья Саи Баба, это незапланированная аватара Господа,
которая пришла в этот мир восстановить дхарму.Ведь судить нужно по плодам, а у него их хватает.Распространение любви и служения !
Ведь Бог может прийти когда пожелает !
Что не верного он здесь сказал  - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZqzL39rRQk

P.S: Благодарю вас за ответ .

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

Наставления Божественного Учителя

1. Святое может признать только святой.

2. Вот что необходимо там, где люди собрались во имя Духа: святое устремление, спокойствие и молитвенное молчание.

3. Не теряйте веру из-за того, что люди блуждают в потемках, это все равно, что осуждать дождевую воду за то, что она стала грязной, превратившись в застойный водоем. Дождевая вода чиста, ее пачкает грязь.

4. В духовной сфере бесполезны торговля и подсчеты. С Господом нельзя торговаться и требовать соответствующего вознаграждения.

5. Бессмертие достигается только отречением.

6. Не спрашивай другого: "Кто ты?" Лучше спроси себя: "Кто я?"

7. Не привязывайтесь к символам и образам из камня и металла, поднимайтесь на более высокие ступени осознания. Не запутывайтесь в ритуалах и церемониях.

8. Вce дни святые.

9. Некоторые задают вопрос: "Как мы будем добывать средства к существованию, если будем придерживаться Истины?" Конечно, нельзя избежать смерти, какой бы образ жизни вы ни избрали. Гораздо лучше умереть, оставаясь верным Истине, чем запутавшись во лжи.

10. Тебе следует навсегда отказаться от привычки потворствовать своим желаниям. Если одно из твоих чувств желает чего-либо, то сначала определи, во благо это или во вред.

11. Не делай ничего такого, что может помешать спокойствию других, ибо ты по своему опыту знаешь, как важны покой и тишина.

12. Как бы высоко ни летала птица, она должна будет сесть на дерево для отдыха. Так же даже самый великий и могущественный человек ищет отдыха и покоя.

13. Только созерцание единства может устранить страх, соперничество, зависть, жадность, страсть - чувства, порождающие неудовлетворенность.

14. Когда эго начинает тщеславиться, то это приносит массу неудобств. В этом причина всех несчастий. В твоем сердце живет Бог, Он дарует тебе священную радость! Так повторяй же вслух имя Бога, ведь оно - солнце, от его лучей сердце распускается, как лотос. Бог владыка всех твоих чувств. Повторяй Его имя так же часто, как дышишь. Воспевание имени Божьего наполнит тебя огромной духовной силой.

15. Не следует расстраиваться по поводу мимолетных неудач и быстротечных трагедий. Окунись в осознание Вечного Господа. Все в мире тленно; если не сегодня, то завтра миру суждено распасться на составные элементы.

16. Ты ежедневно заботишься о своем теле, кормишь и поишь его, так же ты должен заботиться о нуждах своего духовного тела, питая его молитвой и медитацией.

17. Родители должны чувствовать, что они слуги, избранные Господом для заботы о детях, рожденных в их семьях.

18. Не позволяй, чтобы демон сомнения управлял тобой. Сомнения происходят от невежества. Когда приходит истинное знание, они исчезают.

19. Спокойное принятие жизни - лучшая броня против тревог; речь идет не о покорности слабого, а об отваге героя. Печаль произрастает из эгоизма, из чувства, что вы не заслужили такого плохого обращения, что вас оставили в совершенно беспомощном состоянии. Когда эгоизм уходит, печаль исчезает.

20. Человеческий разум действует поспешно и потому устремляется к ложным целям. Не позволяй ему спешить. Непрестанно поминай имя Бога и стремись совершать добрые дела. Это верный путь, чтобы снискать Божью милость.

21. Не подсчитывай время, которое ты провел в воспевании имени Господа, и не ликуй по этому поводу. Лучше подсчитай то время, которое прошло у тебя без соприкосновения с именем Божьим, и сожалей об этом.

22. Не обижай никого даже словом. Пусть речь твоя будет кроткой, приятной и уважительной.

23. Питай дух свой с такой же заботой как и тело. Разве ты откладываешь сегодняшний обед на завтра.

24. Изучай Писания и действуй соответственно, претвори благие советы на практике.

25. По-настоящему преданный Богу человек никогда не станет добиваться высокого положения. Он будет избегать этого как капкана.

26. Загрязненное место способствует возникновению нечистых помыслов, уединение содействует рождению чистых мыслей.

27. Ум волен думать обо всем, что ему угодно, но это - признак свободы мысли, а не свободы человека.

28. Твое поклонение бесполезно, если не претворяешь учение Господа в повседневной жизни.

29. Чувство, которое преобладает в момент смерти, действует с великой силой в следующей жизни. Всегда помни о неизбежности смерти, желай всем добра, предпочитай общество благочестивых людей, и пусть ум твой всегда будет сосредоточен на Господе. Живи, избегая злых дел, ненависти и вредных мыслей, и не привязывайся к миру. Если будешь так жить, твой последний миг будет наполнен чистотой, благостью и счастьем.

30. Когда солнце стоит прямо над твоей головой, то ты не отбрасываешь тени. Когда в душе твоей живет вера, там нет места тени сомнений.

31. Человек страдает, потому что он привязан к неистинному и преходящему.

32. Лучшее лекарство для душевного беспокойства - тишина.

33. Склонитесь пред скромным, смиренным, благочестивым, добрым; не кланяйтесь перед гордыми, приверженцами ненависти и алчности.

34. Смысл существования общества в том, чтобы любым действием и любым решением содействовать приобретению и расширению знания о бытии Единосущного Духа и о том блаженстве, которое приносит сие знание.

35. Мир сегодня страдает от эгоистической политики, нигилистической религии и бессердечной конкуренции. Это поистине ужасное положение дел. Во время такого кризиса необходимы умиротворение и любовь.

36. Есть три типа людей: считающие счастье других своим счастьем, ищущие счастья только для себя и старающиеся помешать другим быть счастливыми ценой собственного счастья.

37. Люди, борющиеся за мир во всем мире, должны сначала сами достичь его и только затем нести умиротворение во внешний мир, показывая дорогу к нему другим людям.

38. Человек наделен памятью в той же мере, что и забывчивостью. Оба свойства полезны. Способность забывать даже важнее, потому что иначе человеку пришлось бы горевать о потере миллионов родственников в миллионах прошлых жизней.

39. Один приступ гнева отнимает три месяца жизни. Развивай спокойствие и безмятежную ясность ума.

40. Нет болезни хуже, чем желание; нет врага злее, чем привязанность; нет огня страшнее, чем гнев.

41. Не возносись, когда тебя хвалят, и не падай духом, когда хулят.

42. Преданность и вера - это два весла, с помощью которых ты можешь пересечь океан мирского бытия.

43. Контроль речи - лучшее украшение.

44. Разум поможет только на каком-то отрезке пути к Богу, остальную часть следует пройти при свете интуиции.

45. Человек гордится полетами в космос и посещением Луны, но он так и не научился жить в мире с самим собой и со своими ближними. Его жизнь полна страхов и тревоги, но он бесстыдно провозглашает себя венцом творения. Он не знает как погасить огонь страстей, но зато способен уничтожить целые города огнем бомб и ракет.

46. Перестройка личности гораздо важнее строительства храмов.

47. Очисти ум от зависти и злобы, это будет подлинным омовением в водах святости.

48. Несправедливость и неудовлетворенность распространяются повсюду из-за одного единственного недостатка, присущего человеку: говорить одно, а делать другое.

49. Постоянно стремись к Свету, будь уверенным и активным. Не предавайся отчаянью, ибо оно никогда не приносит благих плодов. Оно только усугубляет проблему, затемняя разум и порождая сомнения.

50. Если не можешь помочь другому, то, по крайней мере, избегай причинять ему вред или боль.

51. При любой возможности развивай опыт блаженства, совершенствуй проницательность. Накапливай их и черпай силы из этого источника, когда потребуется.

52. Омой сердце свое слезами радости, дабы Господь мог воцариться в нем.

53. Тело - храм Господа, сохраняй его здоровым и сильным.

54. Запомни: пять минут злости могут разрушить отношения на пять поколений вперед.

55. Красота творения Господа ведет к осознанию славы Творца, как картина пробуждает интерес к художнику.

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

Сатья Саи Баба рекомендует девять видов поклонения в качестве садханы

    1. слушание о славе Бога (шраванам)
    2. воспевание славы Божьей (киртанам)
    3. неустанное памятование Божьего имени (вишнунамасмаранам)
    4. служение Лотосным стопам Господа (падасеванам)
    5. ритуальные обряды и поклонения Господу (арчанам)
    6. смиренный отказ от себя (ванданам)
    7. служение людям как служение Господу (даасьям)
    8. поклонение в форме дружбы, благородстве мыслей, слов и дел (шнехам)
    9. полное отречение от индивидуального "Я" и предание себя Господу (атманиведанам)

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Сатья Саи Баба рекомендует девять видов поклонения в качестве садханы
> 
>     1. слушание о славе Бога (шраванам)
>     2. воспевание славы Божьей (киртанам)
>     3. неустанное памятование Божьего имени (вишнунамасмаранам)
>     4. служение Лотосным стопам Господа (падасеванам)
>     5. ритуальные обряды и поклонения Господу (арчанам)
>     6. смиренный отказ от себя (ванданам)
>     7. служение людям как служение Господу (даасьям)
> ...


Это рекомендует на Сай-Баба, а Шримад-Бхагаватам. Пункт 6 переведен неправильно. Ванданам - это молитва. Пункт 7 (дасйам) - это не служение людям, а служение Богу. 

Воплощения Бога предсказаны в шастрах, исходящих от самого Бога. Сатья-Сай в списке аватар не числится.

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

1) Неужели Бог сам себя ограничивает, и не может изменить свои планы !?

2) Кто тогда такой Сатья Саи Баба, если он распространял любовь и служение, и помогал людям !?

3) Враджендра Кумар прабху скажите можно ли читать только ментальную джапу (я практикую такую джапу в течении дня) не в слух ?

4) Насколько согласуются пророчества будущих времён у христианства и вед ?

Благодарю за ответы.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

1. Бог не ограничен. Ему незачем менять свои планы, т.к. они совершенны. Меняют только несовершенные планы.

2. Я не знаю, какого именно Сатья Сай бабу вы имеет в виду, т.к. их было минимум двое. Один недавний, другой из 19-го века кажется. 

3. Ментальная джапа - для продвинутых преданных. Новичкам рекомендуется чтение джапы вслух.

4. Общая идея совпадает: материальная цивилизация в Кали-югу быстро деградирует и все идет к неизбежному разрушению общества. Об этом сказано и в 12-й песне Шримад-Бхагаватам и в Откровении Иоанна. Различаются даты конца этой эпохи. В ШБ сказано, что Кали-юга длится 432 тыс. лет и 5 тыс уже прошло, значит, остается еще 427 тыс лет. Христиане уже 2000 лет говорят, что конец близок и он вот-вот наступит, т.к. все признаки налицо. Но он никак не наступает, т.к. есть противодействующая сила в лице движения санкиртаны Господа Чайтанйи - скрытой аватары Кришны. Поскольку Господь Чайтанйа - это тайная аватара (чханна-аватара или гупта-аватара), нет ничего удивительного в том, что даже в Индии не все о Нем знают. Но факт остается фактом: на фоне общей деградации появляется все больше и больше людей, вдохновленных идеей позитивного духовного развития, а не просто боязнью конца света.

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

Я об этом Саи Бабе - http://cs6063.userapi.com/u17565673/...l_5ec486cc.jpg

Враджендра Кумар прабху, практикуете ли такую (важную для самопознания) практику как наблюдение своих мыслей ?

Что происходит когда обусловленная душа осознаёт высший Атман ?

Что вы можете сказать по поводу того, что на планете всё чаще появляются просветлённые люди ?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Я об этом Саи Бабе - http://cs6063.userapi.com/u17565673/...l_5ec486cc.jpg


Хороший был иллюзионист... склонный к благотворительности.




> Враджендра Кумар прабху, практикуете ли такую (важную для самопознания) практику как наблюдение своих мыслей ?


Любой адекватный человек наблюдает за своими мыслями. К духовной практике это не относится. Но думать о Кришне - это духовная практика.




> Что происходит когда обусловленная душа осознаёт высший Атман ?


Высший Атман - это Кришна. Когда душа осознает Его, она становится Его слугой. Если же душа осознает лишь безличный аспект этого Атмана, тогда разумный ощущуает свою вечность, а глупый думает, что стал Богом.




> Что вы можете сказать по поводу того, что на планете всё чаще появляются просветлённые люди ?


Я не знаю кого вы называете просветленными. Это очень расплывчатый термин в духе New Age. Но поскольку движение санкиртаны продолжает расширяться, то многие люди даже неосознанно получают от этого благо в виде возвышения сознания.

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

Вы говорите - Хороший был иллюзионист... склонный к благотворительности.

Этот мир так устроен что каждый видит то что хочет. В частности игнорирует одно (*его послание о том что - 
Есть только одна раса — раса человечества,
Есть только один язык — язык сердца,
Есть только одна религия — религия любви,
Есть только один Бог, и Он вездесущ!*), и заостряет внимание на другом (на побочных сидхах которыми он обладал ещё с детства).

Что вы знаете о том что в этой Кали-Юге, Калки Аватар не придёт, а в место него придут три аватара (чтобы восстановить дхарму) 1-ый Ширди Саи (уже приходил) 2-ой Сатья Саи (недавно развоплотился) и 3-ий Према Саи (будущее воплощение) !?


Ширди Саи Баба, первый Аватар, заложил основу объединения религий и дал человечеству послание о том, что долг каждого - это служение. Сатья Саи Баба пришел возродить прямой путь к Богу через Любовь. Своим примером Он показывает, что Бог находится в каждом. Люди должны уважать, любить и помогать друг другу независимо от цвета кожи или вероисповедания. Према Саи Баба, третий Аватар, будет распространять евангельские (благие) вести о том, что не только Бог пребывает в каждом, но также что каждый - это Бог. Это будет заключительная мудрость, которая позволит каждому мужчине и женщине прийти к Богу. Три Аватара несут тройное послание служения, поклонения и мудрости.

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

Заключительное послание о том, что не только Бог пребывает в каждом, но также что каждый - это Бог. *(интересно от кого это послание, от Бога или нет !?) Интересно ваше мнение не опирающееся на писания*

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Есть только одна раса — раса человечества,
> Есть только один язык — язык сердца,
> Есть только одна религия — религия любви,
> Есть только один Бог, и Он вездесущ![/B]), и заостряет внимание на другом (на побочных сидхах которыми он обладал ещё с детства).


Очень поэтично, а делать то что? В чем конкретно состоит религия любви? Каждый понимает как хочет и большинство понимают неправильно. Это все слишком общие утверждения. Что такое язык сердца? В этом сердце сидит и душа, и ложное эго, и ум и все они одновременно говорят. И что ж такое это язык сердца. Это все сентиментальная ахинея, которую каждый понимает как ему вздумается, не пройдя очищения авторитетным процессом.




> Что вы знаете о том что в этой Кали-Юге, Калки Аватар не придёт, а в место него придут три аватара (чтобы восстановить дхарму) 1-ый Ширди Саи (уже приходил) 2-ой Сатья Саи (недавно развоплотился) и 3-ий Према Саи (будущее воплощение) !?


Этого нет в Ведах и потому это все относится к сфере невежества. Помню как в начале 90-х годов появились на улицах "Белые Братья" и стали говорить о том, что "эгрегор изменился, аватарой вдруг стал Юоан Свами (Юрий Кривоногов) и его жена - Мария-деви Христос". Закончилось явление внеочередного аватара его заключением в тюрьму. Человек, объявляющий себя Богом в противоречие Священным писаниям, является преступником.




> Ширди Саи Баба, первый Аватар, заложил основу объединения религий и дал человечеству послание о том, что долг каждого - это служение.


Очень хорошо. Но почему религии до сих пор не объединились и не спешат объединяться? 




> Сатья Саи Баба пришел возродить прямой путь к Богу через Любовь. Своим примером Он показывает, что Бог находится в каждом. Люди должны уважать, любить и помогать друг другу независимо от цвета кожи или вероисповедания.


Его любовь была направлена в основном к телам людей в форме внешней благотворительности. Для души он ничего ценного не дал. Это называется спасением костюма тонущего человека.




> Према Саи Баба, третий Аватар, будет распространять евангельские (благие) вести о том, что не только Бог пребывает в каждом, но также что каждый - это Бог. Это будет заключительная мудрость, которая позволит каждому мужчине и женщине прийти к Богу. Три Аватара несут тройное послание служения, поклонения и мудрости.


Потрясающая мудрость! Если каждый и есть Бог, то зачем каждому мужчине и каждой женщине приходить к Богу? Или "стать Богом" - это есть "прийти к Богу"? Если так, то в этом послании нет ничего нового, т.к. желание стать Богом Веды называют последней ловушкой Майи (иллюзии). Все это старо как мир. Увы.

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

1) Враджендра Кумар прабху расскажите почему сейчас так распространено течение адвайты ?

Даже в Упанишадах упоминается «тат твам аси» («ты есть то») !

2) Разве не нужно нам, изучать свою истинную природу (Я) !?

3) Обусловленная душа это когда душа не осознаёт свою истинную природу (тождественность высшему). А вы как считаете ?
Ведь мы созданы по образу и подобию Творца. 

P.S: Ответьте когда сможете. Благодарю.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

1. Учение адвайты очень импонирует и льстит обусловленной душе, т.к. складывается ощущение, что душа неотлична от Бога. А афоризм "ты есть то" относится не к душе, а к Богу "Ты и есть тот всевышний". Но под влиянием ложного эго обусловленная душа почему-то приписывает это себе. Прабхупада часто называл этот мир лечебнецей для душевнобольных. Мы не удивляемся, если в псих-больнице кто-то объявляет себя Наполеоном или кем-то еще. Мания величия весьма характерна для обитателей этого сумасшедшего мира.

2. Очень нужно! Именно этим мы и занимаемся. В Ведах сказано по поводу нашей природы очень ясно: дживера сварупа хайа кришнера нитйа даса - живое существо является вечным слугой Кришны. Вот и все понимание нашей природы. Мы качественно едины с Богом, но количественно отличны от Него.

3. Да, мы созданы по образу и подобию отца, но при этом мы отличаемся от отца.

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

Враджендра Кумар прабху, я не могу понять почему на таком персонаже как Дьявол, так акцентирует внимание Христианство, и совсем не уделяют внимания веды ? Очень надеюсь на ваш квалифицированный ответ.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

В разделе "Межконфессиональный диалог" Махоттсава Гауранга прабху очень квалифицированно ответил на этот вопрос. Мне к этому нечего добавить. Богу действительно никто не может противостоять, т.к. никто не равен Ему. Если появляется в этом мире какой-то сильный демон, который завоевывает власть на какое-то время, то это тоже божественный замысел. Без Его воли даже травинка не может шелохнуться.

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

Нет никаких сомнений что Дьявол это слуга Бога (даже если он об этом не знает  :smilies: ).
Дьявол существует для того, чтобы джива совершенствовалась, так как это (несомненно) воля Бога. И мы должны противостоять тому скрытому злу (Дьяволу) что есть в каждом из нас ! *Мне непонятно почему об этом в ведах ни слова не говориться !?*
Вы слышали о таком высказывании, что Бог стал человеком (имеется ввиду Иисус Христос,который победил Дьявола), чтобы человек стал Богом (полубогом). Я так полагаю, что естественно, для того чтобы лучше служить Всевышнему.

Что вы можете сказать о Лайя-Йоге упомянутой в ЙОГА-ШАСТРЕ ?

В йога-шастре) упоминается что мантра-йога (джапа), только для адхама-садхаков (практикующих низшей категории). Значит Лайя-Йога (йога растворения ума) ближе к истине ?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

В Ведах ничего не говорится о дьяволе потому что никакого дьявола нет. Зачем говорить о том, кого нет? То, что препятсвия находятся внутри нас и склоняют нас к демонизму, это очевидно. С этим нужно бороться. В Ведах это называется анартха-нивритти (очищение от нежелательных вещей). Но если человек не хочет принять ответственности за свою жизнь и избавиться от собственного демонизма, тогда можно придумать внешнего врага (дьявола) и обвинить его во всех своих бедах. Это известный способ переложить свою ответственность на другого. Признать свои слабости труднее, чем свалить всю вину на какого-то дьявола. Так же действуют и политики: когда они не могут решить внутренних проблем страны, лучший способ выпустить напряжение - это объявить войну какому-то внешнему врагу. Так происходит переключение внимания масс с внутреннего врага на внешнего. Это известная политтехнология и она же находит себе применение и в других сферах жизни, в том числе и в духовной.

По поводу утверждения о том, что Бог стал человеком, чтобы человек стал Богом, то пусть оно останется на совести автора этого "афоризма". К реальности это никакого отношения не имеет, т.к. человек никогда не станет Богом, даже если очень сильно хочется. Если кто-то в это верит, то он мало отличается от обитателя психиатрической больницы.

В Ведах говорится о четырех уровнях йоги: карма-йога, гйана-йога, дхйана-йога и бхакти-йога. Эту уровни являются разными ступенями одной системы, которая связывает нас с Богом. Карма-йога связывает нас с Богом через нашу деятельность тела, гйана - через разум и знание, дхйана - через процесс медитации, бхакти - через любовь и преданность. В нас есть три принципиальные структуры: физическое тело, тонкое тело и душа. Эту уровни йоги поступательно задействуют в связи с Богом все эти структуры. Никакой лайа-йоги, агни-йоги, сахаджа-йоги, а так же арома-йоги, смехо-йоги и прочих выдумок не существует. Иногда люди уже существующему понятию придумывают новое название. Иногда встречаются синонимы. Например карма-йога иногда называется крия-йога. Гйана-йога иногда именуется санкхйа-йога. Дхйана-йога иногда называется аштанга, хатха+раджа йога и т.д. 

Что касается джапы, то в Бхагавад-гите Кришна говорит, что джапа является лучшим из жертвоприношений. йагйанам джапа йагйо сми. В процессе джапы ум очищается, а не растворяется. Если ум "растворится" вы не сможете ничего оценить и не сможете адекватно действовать. Кришна в Гите говорит, что ум надо не растворить, а сделать другом души. О "растворении" говорят приверженцы философии пустоты, что является отклонением от сути Вед.

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху. 

1) Что вы можете сказать об эволюции индивидуальной души ? 
Ведь процесс эволюции (сознания) бесконечен.

2) Каково ваше мнение, должны ли мы выйти за пределы своего обусловленного ума, для (эволюции) этого ? (моё мнение, что должны)

3) Какова с вашей точки зрения, важность обретения медитативного ума ?

P.S:Жду ваши ответы на следующей неделе, вы и так уделяете мне много времени, за что я вам очень признателен !
Благодарю вас.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

1. В материальном мире душа проходит 8.400.000 форм жизни до уровня полубогов или преданных Бога. В духовном мире идет эволюция духовных отношений с Богом, т.к. Бог постоянно расширяется и обновляется. Поэтому эволюция души бесконечна.

2. Нужно подняться на уровень духовного разума, который будет направлять деятельность ума. Духовный разум проявляется у души, когда она начинает следрвать наставлениям духовного учителя. Эти наставления взяты из Священных писаний, а писания - это мысли Бога. Так разум Бога становится нашим разумом.

3. Ум и так всегда медитативный, т.к. он рожден из контакта ложного эго с гуной благости. Просто в материальной жизни предметом медитации является чувственное наслаждение. В процессе духовной жизни ум постепенно наполняется духовными мыслями и эмоциями и начинает медитировать на духовные темы.

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

1) Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху, правда что поклонение в храмах, служение,совершение ритуалов,изучение вед,и даже воспевание мантр, не ведут к осознанию своей истинной природы (по крайней мере в этой жизни, так как это может растянуться на множество жизней) !? 

2) Я не знаю кто я (так как все отождествления себя исходят из ума), но *вы мне говорили что вы есть обусловленная душа, скажите как вы это узнали ?* Если вы приняли это на веру,опираясь на писания, то это знание не имеет силы, так как не пережито на собственном опыте, оно мертво.
Самый быстрый и прямой путь, осознать свою природу (за одно воплощение), это путь знания - Джняна Йога (хоть и не всем он подходит), который упоминается в Бхагавад гите.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

1. Если все эти процессы совершаются с осознанием Кришны, то они быстро приводят к самоосознанию.

2. Я узнал о том, что сейчас я являюсь обусловленной душой по своим материальным привязанностям. Это пережито на собственном опыте. Касательно самого быстрого пути к самоосознанию Кришна называет бхакти-йогу. Если вы прочитаете последний 47-й стих к 6-й главе Гиты, то там Кришна говорит, что ИЗ ВСЕХ ЙОГОВ (а всего существует 4 системы йоги:карма, гйана, дхйана и бхакти) - ближе всех к Нему оказывается человек практикующий йогу любви и преданности (бхакти). Гйана является вспомогательным фактором и более того, гйана является часть процесса Бхакти.

----------


## Юра Ярёменко

Враджендра Кумар прабху, дайте мне пожалуйста указатель, на то, что вы понимаете под осознанием Кришны ? 
P.S: Благодарю за ответ.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Враджендра Кумар прабху, дайте мне пожалуйста указатель, на то, что вы понимаете под осознанием Кришны ? 
> P.S: Благодарю за ответ.


Осознание Кришны можно разделить на три основных уровня:

1. Теоретическое понимание того, как все прямо или косвенно связано с Кришной. Это называется самбандха-гйана или начальный уровень осознания Кришны.

2. Практическая активизация отношений с Кришной через преданное служение Ему. Этот процесс включает в себя 64 процесса Бхакти (они подробно описаны в Нектаре Преданности). Это называется Абхидея - духовная практика или приложение самбандха-гйаны на практике. Это практическое осознание Кришны.

3. Переживание реальных личных отношений с Кришной. Это называется Прайоджана - достижение высшей цели. Такой уровень осознания Кришны считается наивысшим и он возможен на высочайшем уровне Према-бхакти.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Ваши последние вопросы говорят о том, что первоначальная тема про Сай-Бабу исчерпалась. Поэтому эту тему я закрываю.

----------

